

PasswordBox Acquires Legacy Locker To Grow Its User Base - newman314
http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/20/passwordbox-acquires-digital-afterlife-service-legacy-locker/

======
newman314
Question: I am not able to find much info about how PasswordBox does their
security. Since they must by design have reversible encryption to be able to
send passwords to third parties, it's important to understand how PasswordBox
implements their security.

